# Golden Dojo loaches and sword plant



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon tank that I keep at 77-78F. I saw a golden Dojo loach the other day, and would like to go back and get 3. I have read conflicting info on if they will uproot plants or not. The plant I'm concerned about is a sword that is about a foot tall. It's been in the tank well over a year, so is well rooted. Would a golden Dojo uproot it? The only other plants are anubias.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

From what I have heard it is mainly small plants they up-root. They seem to either not be able to pull up the lager ones or not want to. Always heard large plants were a must for dojos.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Good! I put rocks all around the sword too, just in case. I'm going to go later and get the couple they have left. I'm just so afraid they'll have ich, as I read dojos are ich magnets, and I already have a cherry barb in iso because of ich, and I got her at the same store! But I really have no choice, since I can't find dojos locally anywhere else, and it costs too much for shipping to buy online. Thank you!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

RackinRocky said:


> Good! I put rocks all around the sword too, just in case. I'm going to go later and get the couple they have left. I'm just so afraid they'll have ich, as I read dojos are ich magnets, and I already have a cherry barb in iso because of ich, and I got her at the same store! But I really have no choice, since I can't find dojos locally anywhere else, and it costs too much for shipping to buy online. Thank you!


Good luck, and keep us updated. Do you have a QT tank? I know starting out a lot of keepers do/did not, myself included.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I got them. (Two). Another two in another tank had ich. I'm really worried these will end up with it too since Petsmart has that central system. No, I didn't put them in a QT tank, although I know I should have. I know they are jumpers, and the Tupperware I use for QT wouldn't have a tight fitting top with the cords for heater and filter.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ah, that would limit you a bit. :/ I was lucky, I found one with a lid locally at a Bargain sotre for £13.99, with a sponge filter and air pump. Need another one really, cool little tanks.  Never thought of tupperware. I normally end up using a 'fishbowl' vase we have for QT, but lids are an issue there. Hope they are okay.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope so too. They've been out and about, very active. Yes, someone mentioned Tupperware on another message board, and I thought it was a great idea, but not for escape artists! Sounds like you got a good deal, although I don't know how much that is in American dollars! How many gallons is it? The Tupperware container I have comes to about four gallons.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

RackinRocky said:


> I hope so too. They've been out and about, very active. Yes, someone mentioned Tupperware on another message board, and I thought it was a great idea, but not for escape artists! Sounds like you got a good deal, although I don't know how much that is in American dollars! How many gallons is it? The Tupperware container I have comes to about four gallons.


Thats the only thing, its only 2 gal, which is great for betta QT, but can't really hold a lot of fish in it, even temporarily. £13.99 would be around $22, American. 

I reckon you guys get cheaper tanks from looking on here. :/


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

$22 isn't a bad price, considering it came with a sponge filter and air pump. Yeah, more than a couple of fish would be too many to put in there. But they do come in handy when you have one sick fish.

I have never bought a tank from someone online. I'd be able it would break in transit.


----------

